
Jeff Bezos’s business genius could be Amazon’s downfall - ehllo
https://qz.com/1140428/jeff-bezoss-business-genius-built-amazons-empire-and-could-be-its-downfall/
======
myroon5
"With $100B to this name, Jeff Bezos personally is worth more than 129
countries."

GDP != Net worth

~~~
londons_explore
I'm willing to guess you could buy full control of most countries (ie. install
a government that does exactly as you say) for significantly less money than
their GDP.

~~~
Jesus_Jones
i.e., consider the case of the US.

------
bllguo
Extremely poor article imo, full of vapid statements. The author's inability
to understand why Amazon is making meal kits is the only supporting example it
provides for the headline. Some vague nonsense about how this shows Bezos is
stretching Amazon thin and forgetting the customer.

Come on. I could get this level of "insight" from a smart high schooler.

